# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  Easy-Box Dongle

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
Easy-Box Dongle *رابط المنتج :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]           *Easy-Box Dongle* allows you to Flash, Repair IMEI, Reset FRP and many other operations on Nokia, Alcatel, and Sony phones.     *Nokia*  *Nokia - Features:*   FlashRepair IMEIReset FRPUnlock code calculation  *Nokia - Supported Phones:*   NOKIA 1, NOKIA 1 Plus, NOKIA 2, NOKIA 2.1, NOKIA 3, NOKIA 3.1, 
NOKIA 3.1A, NOKIA 3.1C, NOKIA 3.1 Plus, NOKIA 5, NOKIA 5.1, NOKIA 5.1 
Plus (Nokia X5), NOKIA 6, NOKIA 6.1, NOKIA 6.1 Plus (Nokia X6), NOKIA 7,
 NOKIA 7.1, NOKIA 7 Plus, NOKIA 8, NOKIA 8.1 (Nokia X7), NOKIA 8 
Sirocco, NOKIA 9 PureView, NOKIA X71*Unlock code calculation only*:NOKIA 106 (2018), NOKIA 210, NOKIA 3310 3G, NOKIA 3310 4G, NOKIA 8110 4G*Comming soon!*NOKIA 2.2, NOKIA 3.2, NOKIA 4.2  *Alcatel Tool*  *Alcatel Tool - Features:*   Unlock SIMFlash firmwareRead/Repair IMEIRead/Repair Provider ID  
Provider ID (also called CU reference) is important for firmware 
upgrading and other things. If you flashed the firmware for different 
provider, you need to rewrite provider ID as well.Factory ResetReset FRPRead Firmware properties (Android version, compilation date, firmware version)Quick and powerful search of firmware  
You can search firmware for certain name, model, provider ID, regionHuge firmware storage  
More than 4GB firmware files only for MTK Alcatel models. The storage is being constantly updated.  *Alcatel Tool - Supported Phones:*   4013D, 4013K, 4013X Full support4027D, 4027N, 4027X Full support4035D, 4035X, 4035Y Full support4047A, 4047D, 4047X Full support4034D, 4034X Full support5008D, 5008Y Full support5009A, 5009D Full support5010D, 5010E, 5010G, 5010S, 5010U, 5010X Full support5011A Full support5015D, 5015X, 5016J Full support5017D, 5017E, 5017O, 5017W, 5017X Full support5022D Partial support5025D, 5025E, 5025G, 5025X Full support5026A, 5026D, 5026J Full support5033A, 5033D, 5033X, 5033Y Full support5034D Full support5044D, 5044Y Full support5045D, 5045X, 5045Y Full support5046D, 5046Y Full support5047D, 5047Y Full support5052A, 5052D, 5052Y Full support5058A, 5058I, 5058J, 5058T, 5058Y Full support5059D Full support5060A, 5060D, 5060K Partial support5070D Partial support5085A, 5085D, 5085Q, 5085Y Full support5095K Full support5099A, 5099D, 5099I, 5099U, 5099Y Full support6058D, 6058X Full support7047D Partial support7070Q, 7070X Full support9008D, 9008X Full support  *Sony*  *Sony - Features:*   FlashRead/Write trim area  *Sony - Supported Phones:*   
 SONY Xperia C3, 
 SONY Xperia C3 Dual,
 SONY Xperia C4, 
 SONY Xperia C4 Dual, 
 SONY Xperia C5 Ultra, 
 SONY Xperia C5 Ultra Dual 
 SONY Xperia E3, 
 SONY Xperia E3 Dual, 
 SONY Xperia E4, 
 SONY Xperia E4 Dual, 
 SONY Xperia E4g, 
 SONY Xperia E4g Dual, 
 SONY Xperia E5 
 SONY Xperia L1, 
 SONY Xperia L2
 SONY Xperia M2 Aqua, 
 SONY Xperia M4 Aqua, 
 SONY Xperia M4 Aqua Dual, 
 SONY Xperia M5, 
 SONY Xperia M5 Dual
 SONY Xperia R1 (Plus)
 SONY Xperia T3
 SONY Xperia X, 
 SONY Xperia X Compact, 
 SONY Xperia X Performance, 
 SONY Xperia XA, 
 SONY Xperia XA Dual, 
 SONY Xperia XA Ultra, 
 SONY Xperia XA1, 
 SONY Xperia XA1 Plus, 
 SONY Xperia XA1 Ultra, 
 SONY Xperia XA2, 
 SONY Xperia XA2 Plus,
 SONY Xperia XA2 Ultra,
 SONY Xperia XZ, 
 SONY Xperia XZ Premium, 
 SONY Xperia XZ1, 
 SONY Xperia XZ1 Compact, 
 SONY Xperia XZ2,
 SONY Xperia XZ2 Compact,
 SONY Xperia XZ2 Premium,
 SONY Xperia XZ3,
 SONY Xperia XZs
 SONY Xperia Z2a, 
 SONY Xperia Z3, 
 SONY Xperia Z3 Compact, 
 SONY Xperia Z3 Dual, 
 SONY Xperia Z3 Tablet Compact, 
 SONY Xperia Z3+, 
 SONY Xperia Z3+ dual, 
 SONY Xperia Z3v, 
 SONY Xperia Z4 Tablet LTE, 
 SONY Xperia Z4 Tablet WiFi, 
 SONY Xperia Z4v, 
 SONY Xperia Z5, 
 SONY Xperia Z5 Compact, 
 SONY Xperia Z5 Dual, 
 SONY Xperia Z5 Premium, 
 SONY Xperia Z5 Premium Dual  *+ Repair IMEI for the following phones:*    
  SONY A8i, 
 SONY Aspen, 
 SONY Live with Walkman, 
 SONY Mix Walkman, 
 SONY txt, 
 SONY txt pro, 
 SONY Vivaz, 
 SONY Vivaz pro, 
 SONY W8, 
 SONY WT18i
 SONY Xperia acro HD SO-03D, 
 SONY Xperia acro HD SOI12, 
 SONY Xperia acro S, 
 SONY Xperia active, 
 SONY Xperia Arc, 
 SONY Xperia Arc S, 
 SONY Xperia C, 
 SONY Xperia E, 
 SONY Xperia E dual, 
 SONY Xperia E1, 
 SONY Xperia E1 dual, 
 SONY Xperia go, 
 SONY Xperia GX SO-04D, 
 SONY Xperia ion HSPA, 
 SONY Xperia ion LTE, 
 SONY Xperia J, 
 SONY Xperia L, 
 SONY Xperia M, 
 SONY Xperia M2, 
 SONY Xperia M2 dual, 
 SONY Xperia mini, 
 SONY Xperia mini pro, 
 SONY Xperia miro, 
 SONY Xperia Neo, 
 SONY Xperia neo L, 
 SONY Xperia neo V, 
 SONY Xperia P, 
 SONY Xperia PLAY, 
 SONY Xperia PLAY CDMA, 
 SONY Xperia pro, 
 SONY Xperia ray, 
 SONY Xperia S, 
 SONY Xperia SL, 
 SONY Xperia sola, 
 SONY Xperia SP, 
 SONY Xperia SX SO-05D, 
 SONY Xperia T, 
 SONY Xperia T LTE, 
 SONY Xperia T2 Ultra, 
 SONY Xperia T2 Ultra dual, 
 SONY Xperia T3, 
 SONY Xperia Tablet S, 
 SONY Xperia Tablet S 3G, 
 SONY Xperia Tablet Z LTE, 
 SONY Xperia Tablet Z Wi-Fi, 
 SONY Xperia tipo, 
 SONY Xperia tipo dual, 
 SONY Xperia TX, 
 SONY Xperia U, 
 SONY Xperia V, 
 SONY Xperia X10, 
 SONY Xperia X10 mini, 
 SONY Xperia X10 mini pro, 
 SONY Xperia X2, 
 SONY Xperia X8, 
 SONY Xperia Z, 
 SONY Xperia Z Ultra, 
 SONY Xperia Z1, 
 SONY Xperia Z1 Compact, 
 SONY Xperia Z1s, 
 SONY Xperia Z2, 
 SONY Xperia Z2 Tablet LTE, 
 SONY Xperia Z2 Tablet Wi-Fi, 
 SONY Xperia Z2a, 
 SONY Xperia ZL, 
 SONY Xperia ZR, 
 SONY Yendo, 
SONY Xperia C3 
For more detailed information please visit الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].    *Package Contents:*   Easy-Box Dongle - 1 pc. 
* Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the 
list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some 
supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions. 
Complete list of supported models you can find on the official product 
page, or on theالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
04-01-2020 11:08 AM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

